# Adresse IP fixe?



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (3 Juin 2005)

Quel est l'interet d'avoir une adresse ip fixe ou pas ? (excepté le fait de pouvoir se connecter de l'exterieur a sa machine) comment peut-on paramètrer cette adresse ?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Quel est l'interet d'avoir une adresse ip fixe ou pas ?


L'interet d'une IP fixe c'est de pouvoir héberger sur ton mac un site web par exemple. Tu peux aussi le faire avec une adresse IP non fixe mais la manipulation est un petit peu plus compliquée. En gros, une IP fixe permet, aussi bien à toi qu'aux visiteurs, d'accéder à ton ordinateur à distance par internet. Simplement, le niveau d'accés sera différent.

Pour obtenir une "vraie" IP fixe, il faut voir avec ton FAI s'il propose une telle option


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> L'interet d'une IP fixe c'est de pouvoir héberger sur ton mac un site web par exemple. Tu peux aussi le faire avec une adresse IP non fixe mais la manipulation est un petit peu plus compliquée. En gros, une IP fixe permet, aussi bien à toi qu'aux visiteurs, d'accéder à ton ordinateur à distance par internet. Simplement, le niveau d'accés sera différent.
> 
> Pour obtenir une "vraie" IP fixe, il faut voir avec ton FAI s'il propose une telle option



Il tombe à pic, ce thread, parce que je n'ai jamais trop rien compris à l'adressage IP.

Je viens de trouver ceci dans mon aide Mac : 
_
Aide Mac
Index

Différence entre l'utilisation d'une adresse IP manuelle et celle de DHCP
Lorsque vous configurez une connexion à un fournisseur d'accès à Internet (FAI) ou à un réseau IP, vous devez indiquer à Mac OS X l'adresse IP correcte à utiliser pour la connexion à Internet ou au réseau.

Une adresse IP (Internet Protocol) est un nombre qui identifie chaque expéditeur ou destinataire d'informations sur Internet ou sur un réseau IP. Actuellement, le protocole IP le plus couramment utilisé est IPv4 (IP version 4). Une adresse IPv4 est une série de chiffres, séparée par 3 points et présentant généralement le format suivant : 12.345.67.89

Un autre protocole IP, IPv6, est adopté à mesure que de plus en plus d'ordinateurs nécessitent une adresse IP. Les adresses IPv6 sont une série de chiffres et de lettres, séparée par 7 signes deux-points et présentant généralement le format suivant : fa80:0000:0000:0123:0203:93ee:ef5b:44a0

Un FAI ou un réseau dispose de différentes façons de fournir des adresses IP. Les méthodes les plus courantes consistent à utiliser DHCP (Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol) ou à attribuer l'adresse manuellement. Si votre FAI ou votre compte réseau utilise DHCP, une adresse IP est automatiquement fournie à votre ordinateur. Si votre FAI ou votre compte réseau fournit votre adresse IP manuellement, vous devez saisir l'adresse dans la sous-fenêtre Réseau des Préférences Système, dans Mac OS X.

Pour choisir la façon dont vous recevez votre adresse IP :
Ouvrez les Préférences Système et cliquez sur Réseau.
Choisissez la configuration de port réseau de votre compte (telle que Ethernet intégré) dans le menu local Afficher.
Dans la sous-fenêtre TCP/IP, choisissez Manuellement ou Via DHCP dans le menu local Configurer IPv4. Si vous choisissez Manuellement, tapez l'adresse IP dans le champ Adresse IP. Votre FAI vous a certainement fourni d'autres adresses, comme les adresses du masque de sous-réseau, du routeur et du serveur DNS (Domain Name System). Saisissez ces adresses dans les champs appropriés.

Voir aussi :
DHCP_



J'ai une question stupide : 

Comment savoir si mon adresse IP est une adresse fixe, ou une adresse dynamique?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Comment savoir si mon adresse IP est une adresse fixe, ou une adresse dynamique?


Tout dépend de la politique de ton FAI. Il faut voir ça avec eux ou tenter de se renseigner sur le net ou les forums dédiés. Chez Free par exemple, ton adresse IP est fixe par défaut alors que chez d'autre fournisseurs une telle option est facturée (et parfois cher)!


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Tout dépend de la politique de ton FAI. Il faut voir ça avec eux ou tenter de se renseigner sur le net ou les forums dédiés. Chez Free par exemple, ton adresse IP est fixe par défaut alors que chez d'autre fournisseurs une telle option est facturée (et parfois cher)!



Euh...

Tu ne connaîtrais pas la politique de Wanadoo d'une façon générale, ou particulièrement s'agissant d'un contrat eXtense 2048 kb/s , par hasard? 
Quelle type d'adresse IP fournissent-ils par défaut?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Il me semble que chez wanadoo la politique concernant les adresses IP est de proposer des adresses dynamiques!! J'essaye de me renseigner pour t'avoir plus d'infos


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Il me semble que chez wanadoo la politique concernant les adresses IP est de proposer des adresses dynamiques!! J'essaye de me renseigner pour t'avoir plus d'infos



Merci.


----------



## daffyb (3 Juin 2005)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Quel est l'interet d'avoir une adresse ip fixe ou pas ? (excepté le fait de pouvoir se connecter de l'exterieur a sa machine) comment peut-on paramètrer cette adresse ?


C'est l'unique intérêt


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Pour ceux qui sont chez wanadoo, l'adresse IP est par défaut une adresse dynamique. Pour obtenir une adresse fixe, il faut débourser 17,94¤ par mois en s'engageant pour 12 mois. 

L'offre est disponible ici


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui sont chez wanadoo, l'adresse IP est par défaut une adresse dynamique. Pour obtenir une adresse fixe, il faut débourser 17,94¤ par mois en s'engageant pour 12 mois.
> 
> L'offre est disponible ici



Merci pour l'info, Valoriel.



A propos, il y a quelques années, j'étais déjà chez Wanadoo, et j'utilisais un PC sous Windows 98, avec une connexion ADSL. Je crois que c'était du 512 kb/s. 
Quand je chattais sur un salon IRC, il m'arrivait parfois de me prendre un "kick and ban", soit une expulsion du chan avec bannissement, et donc impossibilité de revenir sur le chan pendant un certain temps (24 heures, je crois). :modo:
Chaque fois que je me suis pris un "kick and ban", cela était totalement injustifié et arbitraire, évidemment. 
Et pour revenir clandestinement sur le chan, il me fallait non seulement changer de pseudo, mais aussi modifier mon adresse IP. Ce que je savais faire, sous Windows 98.
Et cela me permettait de contourner le "kick and ban"! 
Cela veut-il dire que je disposais à l'époque d'une adresse IP dynamique?


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2005)

Human-Fly a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour l'info, Valoriel.
> 
> Cela veut-il dire que je disposais à l'époque d'une adresse IP dynamique?


Mais de rien 

Certainement! Une adresse IP dynamique signifie que cette dernière change à chaque nouvelle connexion. Ainsi, tant que tu ne te déconnectes pas ton adresse IP reste la même, heureusement d'ailleur. 

Le seul moyen de savoir si une adresse IP est fixe ou dynamique, c'est de se déconnecter et de se reconnecter et comparer les deux adresses IP. Si elles sont identiques, l'adresse IP est fixe, sinon est elle dynamique.


----------



## Human-Fly (3 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Mais de rien
> 
> Certainement! Une adresse IP dynamique signifie que cette dernière change à chaque nouvelle connexion. Ainsi, tant que tu ne te déconnectes pas ton adresse IP reste la même, heureusement d'ailleur.
> 
> Le seul moyen de savoir si une adresse IP est fixe ou dynamique, c'est de se déconnecter et de se reconnecter et comparer les deux adresses IP. Si elles sont identiques, l'adresse IP est fixe, sinon est elle dynamique.



 Je viens enfin de comprendre comment faire pour savoir si mon adresse IP est fixe ou dynamique! 
 Merci.


----------



## Human-Fly (6 Juin 2005)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Une adresse IP dynamique signifie que cette dernière change à chaque nouvelle connexion. Ainsi, tant que tu ne te déconnectes pas ton adresse IP reste la même, heureusement d'ailleur.
> 
> Le seul moyen de savoir si une adresse IP est fixe ou dynamique, c'est de se déconnecter et de se reconnecter et comparer les deux adresses IP. Si elles sont identiques, l'adresse IP est fixe, sinon est elle dynamique.



  J'ai fait le test, et il se trouve que mon adresse IP change à chaque nouvelle connexion. Donc, mon adresse IP est dynamique.





			
				valoriel a dit:
			
		

> Pour ceux qui sont chez wanadoo, l'adresse IP est par défaut une adresse dynamique. Pour obtenir une adresse fixe, il faut débourser 17,94¤ par mois en s'engageant pour 12 mois.
> 
> L'offre est disponible ici





 Chez Wanadoo, mon adresse IP par défaut est donc une adresse dynamique. 
 Cela confirme donc ce qui a été dit plus haut par Valoriel.


----------



## jahrom (14 Juillet 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> C'est l'unique intérêt



Non ce n'est pas l'unique interet.

Pour moi par exemple, si je veux me connecter au serveur TSE de mon travail, il me faut une adresse IP fixe qui soit reconnu par le firewall. Sinon je n'entre pas.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Juste un information pour ceux qui souhaitent pouvoir accéder sur leur serveur à la maison et que l'abonnement pour obtenir une adresse IP fixe trop cher, vous pouvez opter pour une solution avec un nom de domaine gratuit. Par exemple avec NO-Ip.

En gros, il y a un petit logiciel à installer sur sa machine et il faut choisir un nom de domaine quelque chose comme xxx.yyy.no-ip.com. A chaque fois que la machine change d'adresse IP, le petit logiciel va enregistrer la nouvelle adresse sur les serveurs de NO-IP. Donc lorsqu'on utililse le nom de domaine, ce sont les serveurs NO-IP qui va se charger à redirectionner vers la bonne adresse.


----------



## jahrom (14 Juillet 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Juste un information pour ceux qui souhaitent pouvoir accéder sur leur serveur à la maison et que l'abonnement pour obtenir une adresse IP fixe trop cher, vous pouvez opter pour une solution avec un nom de domaine gratuit. Par exemple avec NO-Ip.
> 
> En gros, il y a un petit logiciel à installer sur sa machine et il faut choisir un nom de domaine quelque chose comme xxx.yyy.no-ip.com. A chaque fois que la machine change d'adresse IP, le petit logiciel va enregistrer la nouvelle adresse sur les serveurs de NO-IP. Donc lorsqu'on utililse le nom de domaine, ce sont les serveurs NO-IP qui va se charger à redirectionner vers la bonne adresse.



Justement j'utilisais cette option sur mon pc auparavant.
Mais sais tu comment faire pour faire l'inverse, c'est à dire se connecter au serveur de mon boulot, sans me faire jeter par le firewall ??? mon adresse IP est dynamique... et je souhaiterai faire croire au serveur que c'est toujours le meme adresse qui se connecte.


----------



## NightWalker (14 Juillet 2005)

jahrom a dit:
			
		

> Justement j'utilisais cette option sur mon pc auparavant.
> Mais sais tu comment faire pour faire l'inverse, c'est à dire se connecter au serveur de mon boulot, sans me faire jeter par le firewall ??? mon adresse IP est dynamique... et je souhaiterai faire croire au serveur que c'est toujours le meme adresse qui se connecte.



Non, malheureusement tu ne peux pas. Parce que cette adresse IP est attribuée par ton FAI à chaque reconnexion. C'est sure que cette méthode d'identification est certainement la plus efficace pour éviter des machines non autorisées d'arriver à se connecter, mais d'un autre côté ça manque de souplesse.

Il y a peut-être une solution, mais c'est quand même pas très sécurisant, c'est de passer par un serveur Proxy. Normalement, le serveur où tu vas te connecter va voir l'adresse IP du proxy est non pas la tienne. Et comme la plus part du temps l'IP WAN des serveurs Proxy est une IP fixe, ça devrait t'arranger. En fait, c'est la méthode qui est utiiisée aussi pour surfer anonyme...


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Février 2006)

Je fais remonter le fil, parce que le sujet m'intéresse.  

D'abord, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire où/comment on voit son adresse IP ? :rose: 

Et je me demandais: le fait d'avoir son ordinateur 24h/24 en marche et en connexion permanente à internet (via Livebox), pare-feu activé, y'a-t-il un risque d'intrusion extérieure ou pas ?
Et si c'est le cas, y'a-t-il un moyen de savoir si quelqu'un "visite" la machine ?

Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne.  

PS: ça fait un peu parano, je vous l'accorde, mais c'est surtout pour me coucher moins bête ce soir


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Février 2006)

Bonjour



			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> D'abord, est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire où/comment on voit son adresse IP ? :rose:


WhatIsMyIP



			
				Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> Et je me demandais: le fait d'avoir son ordinateur 24h/24 en marche et en connexion permanente à internet (via Livebox), pare-feu activé, y'a-t-il un risque d'intrusion extérieure ou pas ?


Franchement sur Mac je pense que le risque est très faible. Ensuite, si ta livebox fais routeur cela protège encore plus ton ordi car de l'extérieur on ne voit pas les ordis sur ton réseau mais uniquement ton routeur.


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Février 2006)

Bonjour à toi  

Et merci d'avoir répondu si vite  ...   



			
				Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Franchement sur Mac je pense que le risque est très faible. Ensuite, si ta livebox fais routeur cela protège encore plus ton ordi car de l'extérieur on ne voit pas les ordis sur ton réseau mais uniquement ton routeur.


vi, me semble que la LB fait routeur... faut que je vérifie.
Tu veux dire qu'avec un routeur, on ne voit pas les adresses IP des ordinateurs ??


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

Ouais.


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ouais.


  toujours aussi succinct   

Donc oui, le routeur masque les IP... donc on surfe anonyme alors ??


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

Hippocampe a dit:
			
		

> toujours aussi succinct
> 
> Donc oui, le routeur masque les IP... donc on surfe anonyme alors ??


Pas vraiment anonymement, vu qu'on peut connaitre l'IP du modem... Après c'est clair que tu peux faire des choses illégales en accusant ton p'tit ami quand la police sonne à la porte


----------



## Hippocampe (2 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Pas vraiment anonymement, vu qu'on peut connaitre l'IP du modem... Après c'est clair que tu peux faire des choses illégales en accusant ton p'tit ami quand la police sonne à la porte


nan mais je veux rien faire d'illégal, je voudrais comprendre un peu  (... quoi que  ....  )

Mais si le modem a une adresse IP (ah bon... je savais pas ça non plus :rateau: ), on peut donc bien "repérer" la machine qui lui ait relié, non ?


----------



## supermoquette (2 Février 2006)

En analysant le modem sur place oui, mais de l'extérieur j'en doute fort.


----------



## loicOuvrard (3 Février 2006)

Salut,

Autre intérêt d'avoir une IP fixe, c'est que avec certains appareils, certaines configurations, ça ne marche que comme ça, pour ce que j'en connais.

Par exemple, j'ai un routeur Peabird (acheté chez Leclerc il y a 2 ans et 1/2) sur lequel j'ai relié en ethernet 1 MAc Mini OS X 10.3.9 et 1 Performa 6400 boosté G3 Mac OS 9.1, et 2 PC portables Windows XP en Wifi. Depuis plus de 2 ans, pour que tout ce petit monde fonctionne, il fallait que j'aie des adresses fixes et que je renseigne les adresses DNS de mon FAI sur chaque machine. Mon FAI (Numericable - Modulonet) a changé il y a 15 jours son serveur  :afraid: :afraid: , et les PC continuaient de fonctionner, mais les Mac parvenaient à se connecter mais avaient de plus en plus de problèmes à trouver un site, genre sur le Mac Mini, pratiquement un site web sur 2 restait introuvable:affraid: :affraid: .

De plus, le Mac Mini n'envoyait plus de mail, il a fallu que je change le serveur SMTP de smtp.modulonet.fr en smtp.numericable.fr, alors que je continuais à recevoir mes mails en passant par le POP pop.modulonet.fr. Et les 2 PC continuaient à parfaitement tourner sous IE comme sous Outlook avec les serveurs pop et smtp.modulonet.fr. Toutes nos adresses emails sont @modulonet.fr.

Voir à ce sujet 4 posts que j'avais lancés ces derniers jours, j'ai failli tourné chèvre.

J'ai finalement reconfigiuré les Mac en DHCP, et ils n'ont plus de problèmes (il y a deux ans, mon FAI m'avait dit de configurer l'ensemble comme ça, mais rien ne marchait). Donc, je me dis, ce qui est bon pour les Macs doit l'être aussi pour les PC, je les mets en DHCP, y'en a un qui est content, l'autre pas. Le plus récent des 2, acheté en septembre dernier, fonctionne en mode DHCP, l'autre, 2 ans d'âge, ça ne lui plaît pas. Donc je l'ai reconfiguré en IP fixe, hors de la plage d'adresses données par le routeur en DHCP pour éviter les conflits, et là, ça roule pour tout le monde. A noter que le plus récent ne fonctionnait pas dans ces conditions.

Plage d'adresses dans laquelle le routeur puise en mode DHCP :
192.168.2.100 à 192.168.2.199.

J'avais donc donné 192.168.2.210 au «vieux» XP et 192.168.2.220 au plus récent, qui lui n'apprécie pas, et je l'ai configuré comme les Mac en DHCP.

Avant le 16 janvier, tout le monde avait une adresse fixe :

Mac Mini 192.168.2.111
PM 6400 192.168.2.110
Vieux XP 192.168.2.100
Nouveau XP 192.168.2.105

J'ai comme l'impression que y'a comme quelques incertitudes dans le fonctionnement de ces bazars.

Salut.   

Loïc


----------



## Fran6 (18 Août 2006)

Salut tout le monde,

Moi j'ai mon adresse IP internet qui change plusieurs fois dans la journée, alors pour se connecter, c'est el bordel. Des fois, c'est même plusieurs fois par heure... J'ai l'impression qu'il se déconnecte tout seul et se reconnecte avec une nouvelle adresse IP. Je suis chez Tele2 en Suisse... Je ne sais pas si c'est normal... En tout cas, je trouve ça carrément nul...


----------



## supermoquette (18 Août 2006)

Je suis chez t&#233;l&#233;2 aussi et &#231;a m'arrive pas ce que tu dis, contacte les.


----------



## Fran6 (18 Août 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Je suis chez télé2 aussi et ça m'arrive pas ce que tu dis, contacte les.



Je les ai donc contacté et ils m'ont précisé que l'adresse IP change toutes les 24 heures et que mon problème provenait sûrement d'un modem quelque peu défectueux. Ils m'ont conseillé de trouver quelqu'un où j'habite qui pourrait me prêter son modem pour comparer...super....:rose:  Bref, le problème n'est pas résolu... mais bon, si de toute façon ça change tous les jours....

Petite précision: je parlais de tele2 Suisse...


----------

